# Dereelight DBS Version 2 Black HA w/ Cree R2 WH 3SD&DI



## WadeF (Feb 10, 2008)

I've had my Dereelight DBS v2 for over a week now. I've had a chance to play around with it, take some pics, etc. 

The Dereelight DBS v2 is available for direct order here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173789

My initial impressions was Dereelight really came through with the 2nd version of the DBS. I wasn't a big fan of the twisting body/head since I never used the 2SM pills that worked with it. By removing the twisting action the DBS v2 was able to be made slightly shorter and now there are less parts to worry about, so the light is more solid and reliable. If you want the twisting, order the DBS v1. I also noticed the finish was better than the first DBS, no machine marks, perfect matte black HA, pretty much perfect from what I can see. 

Another great improvement is the addition of the pocket clip. This light maybe larger than some people would want to carry, but it clips into my front, or rear, jeans pocket just fine. I wouldn't want to sit down with it in my back pocket. It can also clip to my belt, I'll show pics of all this later in the review. An alternative to the clip is a anti-roll ring that replaces the pocket clip. Another improvement is the tail switch is more exposed, making it easier to operate. Also new is a AR coated lens (front and back) to improve light transmission. I am thrilled to see how this light came together based on recommendations and feedback from DBS v1 owners. Dereelight continues to be quick to respond to the wants and needs of their customers. I don't know what else they could do to improve on this design. They have even sourced more reliably forward clicky switches. 

Well, how bright is it? Performance is the same as the DBS v1, assuming you install one of the new AR coated lenses in the DBS v1. It all depends on what pill (emitter and driver circture aka light engine) you are using, and which reflector. Of course if you want throw, the smooth reflector is the way to go. If you want a more general use set up, you can install an textured reflector, but it will cut down on the throw by a good amount. 

As far as improvements in output, this only came for those lucky enough to snag a Dereelight pill with a Cree R2 WH emitter. With my Q5 pills the best I ever got on my lux meter was around 26,000LUX on a fresh 18650, which settles down to around 24,500LUX after a couple minutes. 

The R2 WH 3SD pill is the best performing of the pills I have now, on start up with a freshly charged 18650 I was seeing a peak lux of around 30,000LUX! After running for a couple minutes it settled down to 28,300LUX. If I would turn the light off, then turn it back on I would see it peak up to around 29,000LUX, but as it warms up it settles down to 28,300LUX. 

The R2 WH DI pill gives me 27,000LUX after running for a couple of minutes. 

My Raidfire Spear gives me 24,000LUX after a couple of minutes on a freshly charged cell. 

The DI R2 with a textured reflector produces about 11,000LUX.

The R2 WH gives a warmer tint than I'm used to with the other Cree's I have, and I really like it. Hopefully Dereelight will be able to get more R2 WH's, and R2 WC's in the near future. Right now Dereelight is out of R2's at the time of this review, but they have Q5 WC's which aren't far behind. 

I still need to take more beam shots, especially outdoor beam shots, and I will be adding them to this review. For now I have taken a lot of pictures of the DBS v2 for everyone to enjoy, my reviews are usually more picture based than hard data. Selfbuilt, StefanFS, and Ernsanada have great reviews, and often include run time data. 

So let's get to some pictures!  As always, click for a larger version.

The DBS v2:




Side view showing clip:




Close up of bezel:




Clip side:




Another angle showing the Cree R2 WH emitter:




Some people always wants me to take shots with the light on, so here:




Side view:




The DBS v1 had machine marks visible in the scallops around the bezel, on the DBS v2 they are nice a smooth:




Another close up of the bezel:




Close up of the clip, my favorite clip on any of my lights, strong and smooth:




Shot of the tail switch:




Flip side:




The Raidfire Spear, DBS v2, DBS v1:




Let's crack it open, here's the inside of the tailcap, the spring here is new for v2:




The body/battery tube and head are all one peice now:




Close up of the threads on the head of the light, and dual o-ring seal:




Close up of the threads on the rear of the body, and dual o-ring seal:




Another shot of the rear of the body, showing where the body tube makes contact with the tail cap:




Here's the body without the bezel or tailcap:




Reflector with pill screwed in, lots of material for heat sinking:




Close up of the R2 WH 3SD pill:




Rear shot of the pill:




Reflector with pill installed:




Another reflector shot:




Look at that monster reflector! 




Shot of the bezel, front out of focus, oops:




Rear shot of the bezel:




AR coated lens:




The lens looks invisible, the old lens makes whatever you sit it on look a bit darker, but not the new lens:




Included with the DBS v2 are spare o-rings, a spare switch (just incase, or if you drop it and potentially smash the switch, you won't have to wait for a replacement), and the anti-roll ring:




Close up of the anti-roll ring:




At least this didn't want to roll away like the reflector did:




Now some shots of the DBS v2 in my front jeans pocket, no problem, for me:





Close up of the clip, clipped to my jeans pocket:




Rear jeans pocket, no problem, as long as I'm standing up:




DBS v2 clipped on the outside of my front jeans pocket, can illuminate the ground this way, but not in a very wide area. 





Bit over exposed, but clipped to my not so tactical belt, sorry Mall Ninjas:




Man I took more pictures than I thought, DBS v2 in hand:




More DBS in hand:




Another view:




DBS in the palm of my hand:




Now for some fun scenic views, oops, finger print on the lens:




I need a bigger backyard, the DBS's beam has no where to stretch out around my place:




DBS on the picnic table, yeah, I don't take care of it too well (the table):




It's still daytime, but the DBS doesn't mind making things even brighter:




DBS in hand at sunset:




Another shot:




Yet another:




This light is fun to photograph, what can I say:




DBS waiting for that pesky Sun to go away so it can light up the night:




Sun still going down:




Close up of bezel:




Here's a shot of my lux meter if anyone cares:




I'll add beam shots when I get them.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool review, Wade. 

I thought the v2 was longer, until I saw those hand pics. 

How's the checkering on the barrel? Rough, or a bit smooth and more for appearences?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> How's the checkering on the barrel? Rough, or a bit smooth and more for appearences?


 
Bit smooth, not SF rough, but there is plenty to hold onto with the DBS, grip isn't a problem.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the fast response, Wade. 

BTW.... :kewlpics:


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 11, 2008)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:

Wow, Dereelight should give you a DBS for free for this great review with lots of high quality pictures. 

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazing pics as always - can't wait to see the beamshots


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice light. In fact, I would go to war with one. Just not a fan of the font style used in their logo inscription. It is neither strong, nor bold, but fancy.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice review. The DBS V2 looks very good on your pics. Mine hasn't arrived yet. I hope it isn't lost or confiscated. I have finished building my extra pills, one with a very low vf Q5 WG and a FluPIC 1.2A. That pill should cross the 30K Lux border with a wide margin. I'm really looking forward to this one.

Both are tested in my old CL1H v1. They are quite hysterical.






Stefan


----------



## WadeF (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool stefan!  I wonder if Alan could order some FluPIC's and use them in his pills.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I wonder if Alan could order some FLuPIC's and use them in his pills.


Nice work, StefanFS  . Let Alan know, WadeF :thumbsup: .


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice pill mods...


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 11, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Cool stefan!  I wonder if Alan could order some FluPIC's and use them in his pills.


Frankly I think that would be a step backwards.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 11, 2008)

Where does one go about getting one of these? As IF I can afford one...

But at least I can dream!


----------



## WadeF (Feb 11, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Where does one go about getting one of these? As IF I can afford one...
> 
> But at least I can dream!


 
You can order direct from Dereelight here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173789


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 11, 2008)

Great review Wade!

I always like your "lots of pics" reviews.
Thanks for posting...

Greetings from Brasil!


----------



## Nulllogik (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome review Wade!

I have a V2 with the 2SD pill in it. 

I love the slightly warmer color. 

Has there been any thought in making an incan pill for it? Im a noob so i dont know if this has been picked at yet...


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 11, 2008)

Nulllogik said:


> Has there been any thought in making an incan pill for it? Im a noob so i dont know if this has been picked at yet...


Can't you use a standard P60 lamp based drop in?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 11, 2008)

Nulllogik said:


> Has there been any thought in making an incan pill for it? Im a noob so i dont know if this has been picked at yet...


 
The reflector is designed for a Cree LED, not sure what would happen if you stuck an incan bulb in it.


----------



## litework (Feb 11, 2008)

I am patiently waiting for my V2 to arrive, and this review is absolutely killing me. Nice photos and review, WadeF.


----------



## Nulllogik (Feb 11, 2008)

WadeF said:


> The reflector is designed for a Cree LED, not sure what would happen if you stuck an incan bulb in it.


 
It would be interesting...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 11, 2008)

Just as I suspected. Costs enough that it ain't on my radar!


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice. Good job !


----------



## cat (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you, Wade. Excellent, as always. 

I think I must wait for an R2 WH. 
Good you noted the improved finish, and I think it looks like the threads are better. 
I like the anti-roll ring accessory, option to the clip. What a difference to the Fenix T1 and its clip.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Wade, does v2 fit as easily in your Maxpedition holster as your other DBS?

I'm asking because I have the same holster.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 12, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the warm tint of the R2. Compared with my Tiablo A9 Q5, it blows it away outside where there are lots of greens and browns. The warm tint doesn't "wash them out" like the blue-ish Q5 in the Tiablo. And that one helluva review


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review Wade - fantastic pics of the light. :thumbsup:

I agree that this version of the light is a step forward (never really cared for the 2-stage body switch in V1 either). Personally, I prefer the black finish and new styling as well. AR lens is also a nice touch.



StefanFS said:


> Nice review. The DBS V2 looks very good on your pics. Mine hasn't arrived yet. I hope it isn't lost or confiscated. I have finished building my extra pills, one with a very low vf Q5 WG and a FluPIC 1.2A. That pill should cross the 30K Lux border with a wide margin. I'm really looking forward to this one.


I hope yours shows up soon Stefan - can't wait to see the results of your custom FluPIC version.


----------



## MIKES250R (Feb 12, 2008)

You should be a hand model.

Michael


----------



## WadeF (Feb 13, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Hey Wade, does v2 fit as easily in your Maxpedition holster as your other DBS?
> 
> I'm asking because I have the same holster.


 
Yeah, it should, but I haven't tried since it carries fine for me with the pocket clip.  Removing the clip would probably make it easier to go in and out of the holster, but that holster is universal so it should work fine.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Wade! :thumbsup:


----------



## cat (Feb 13, 2008)

MIKES250R said:


> You should be a hand model.



 At least his fingernails are clean, unlike some others I've seen around here.


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 13, 2008)

cat said:


> Thank you, Wade. Excellent, as always.
> 
> I think I must wait for an R2 WH.
> Good you noted the improved finish, and I think it looks like the threads are better.
> I like the anti-roll ring accessory, option to the clip. What a difference to the Fenix T1 and its clip.



I am soooooo happy I held off buying for several months. Not only because of the outstanding refinements the light itself received (surpased my expectations), but also because of the R2 WH emitter. Like others have said, the tint is great for outdoors. 

My only regret is not having the funds to get both reflectors. I have the OP which should serve me well, but I'm dying to see what this light does with an SMO.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

cat said:


> At least his fingernails are clean, unlike some others I've seen around here.


 
CPFers should get their wives or girlfriends to model their lights for them.... Women seem to do a better job of grooming their fingernails. Must be a girl thing.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha, finally it got here. Not lost in the snow storm or confiscated by the storm troopers. The 3SD gives a reading of ~25 500 @ 1 meter. My AMC7135 based 1.2A driver with a CREE Q5 gives me the same output. But the FluPIC super pill I made for it is a bit disappointing, only ~30 000 Lux @ 1 meter. I'll make a third pill tonight after work, this time with a boost circuit so I can get voltage to the led up to ~4 Volt. 

The tint of the R2 WH looks very much like my Q5 WG. Quite a nice light all things considered.

Stefan


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 13, 2008)

Niteowl said:


> My only regret is not having the funds to get both reflectors. I have the OP which should serve me well, but I'm dying to see what this light does with an SMO.


What are the pros of the OP reflector, because this light is a thrower? And for a maximum throw you will need the SMO reflector.


----------



## cat (Feb 13, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> What are the pros of the OP reflector, because this light is a thrower? And for a maximum throw you will need the SMO reflector.



Check the threads on the V1 DBS - or pull all WadeF posts and go to the thread that way. There's quite a few mentions of it - of how good the MOP reflector is.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 13, 2008)

I just did this to my DBS V2! It needs more voltage to the emitter!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2357487&postcount=50


----------



## WadeF (Feb 13, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> I just did this to my DBS V2! It needs more voltage to the emitter!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2357487&postcount=50


 
So I guess Dereelight's pills aren't really getting 1.2A to the emitter?


----------



## Steve L (Feb 13, 2008)

WadeF said:


> So I guess Dereelight's pills aren't really getting 1.2A to the emitter?


I think they are not getting 4.0-4.1v at 1.2a. I wonder if Stefan was also able to get the emitter better focused(farther inside the reflector) with his homemade pill?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve L said:


> I wonder if Stefan was also able to get the emitter better focused(farther inside the reflector) with his homemade pill?


 
That could be part of it. My R2 3SD DBS pill gives me around 28,300LUX, if it was a R2 3SD CL1H pill that gets the emitter in a bit farther I'd expect to see around 30,000LUX.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve L said:


> I think they are not getting 4.0-4.1v at 1.2a. I wonder if Stefan was also able to get the emitter better focused(farther inside the reflector) with his homemade pill?


Uh... Vf and the current are directly linked. They can't have the current, but not the voltage, or vice versa.


----------



## morelightnow (Feb 13, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> I just did this to my DBS V2! It needs more voltage to the emitter!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2357487&postcount=50





Stefan, did you take apart pills for the dbs to make your own? i ask because i really want to buy this light now and have a wg r2 to mod it with, but am worried i may destroy the pill trying to remove the emitter. i have decent modding skills just no machines only hand tools. if it's too difficult i'll just wait until they come with an r2. 

thanks


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 14, 2008)

morelightnow, 

I used some leftover parts I had for the alu pills and I sacrificed an underperforming dropin from DX for it's brass pill.
Stefan


----------



## WadeF (Feb 14, 2008)

Stefan, did you take a reading at the emitter to check for voltage and current? I talked to Alan about this and he wonders if your emitter is running more in the 1.5-2A range.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 14, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Stefan, did you take a reading at the emitter to check for voltage and current? I talked to Alan about this and he wonders if your emitter is running more in the 1.5-2A range.


 
Yes I did. 

Please observe that the following is not anything else than my speculation and conjecture, before ripping me to shreds for it: The key to get maximum output from CREE Q5 and seemingly R2 is to use a good voltage boost circuit since higher voltage from the driver seem to get higher flux. 

I have three lights now with that driver in it: My DBS, my old MRV and tonight I modded my 1D Maglite running an SSC P4 USXOH. All are tuned to deliver ~1.2A, the setting is lower for the low vf SSC of course. If I can get more of these drivers I expect my Tiablos will benefit from a driver switch.

Stefan


----------



## WadeF (Feb 14, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> Yes I did.
> Stefan


 
Have you been able to test the Dereelight pills to see exactly what kind of voltage and current is being delivered to the Q5's, R2's, etc? Do you think they aren't getting enough voltage to run at 1.2A?


----------



## Steve L (Feb 14, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> Uh... Vf and the current are directly linked. They can't have the current, but not the voltage, or vice versa.


 What I was trying to say is when Q5s were first released some people(StefanFS and I think Selfbuilt) put the Q5s in there MRVs. The results were about the same as the Q2s running on an 18650, but went up using Cr123s and RCR123s. It was thought that the Q5s had a higher Vf than the Q2s and it went up as you applied more current to it(Q5s). It was also thought that the drivers were bogging down and not being able to supply the proper voltage(higher) to the Q5s. You could certainly have the proper voltage and lower current(less than 1.2a), the result would be a dimmer light, which is what I thought we were talking about. Maybe I'm missing something:thinking:.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 15, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Maybe I'm missing something:thinking:.


You're missing something. The current through the LED is only a function of the forward voltage across it. If I take a 5V supply that can only deliver 100mA and connect that across a Cree Q5, the Q5 LED will pull that 5V supply down to whatever Vf is at 100mA. So, if I measure the voltage across the LED I won't see 5V but with only 100mA going through the LED, I will see something like 2.8V with 100mA going through the LED.

Similarly if I have a 3.3V supply that can deliver 1A of current and I hook it up to the same Cree Q5, it won't push 1A of current through the LED but at the wrong voltage either. It will only use whatever current the forward voltage of 3.3V correlates to, say ~350mA.

Here's the Forward Voltage vs Forward Current graph from the Cree XR-E datasheet





Basically you have to be on the line in this graph. You can't be off line at a point of say, 4V and 100mA, or at a point of 3.3V at 1A. In short, if I hook a true 1A constant current driver up to a Cree R2 LED it doesn't matter what Vf is, the driver will drive the LED at 1A.


----------

